# كتب في الكيمياء باللغة العربية



## مراعي (25 مارس 2012)

أساسيات الكيمياء التحليلية - عملي
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/fzgx5x


أساسيات الكيمياء التحليلية - نظري
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/hdtms6


أساسيات الكيمياء العضوية - نظري
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/p5gsbt


أساسيات الكيمياء العضوية - عملي
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/g9re9z


أساسيات الكيمياء الفيزيائية - عملي
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/gvym8m


أساسيات الكيمياء الفيزيائية - نظري
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/j95l07


التحليل الكيميائي - عملي
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/isyu5k



التحليل الكيميائي - نظري
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/lcq2vj


الكيمياء العامة - نظري
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/nyslri


الكيمياء العامة - عملي
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/u2fz05


طريق الفصل الكيميائي - عملي
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/49qtqa


طريق الفصل الكيميائي - نظري
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/buky5i


عمليات الفصل التطبيقية
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/pxw9x0


مهارات التحليل الكيميائي - نظري
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/pqib2e


مهارات التحليل الكيميائي - عملي
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/m1u9gw


القياس و التحكم في العمليات الكيميائية - نظري
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/mggst3


صناعات كيميائية - نظري
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/aubi72

صناعات كيميائية - عملي
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/rogr56


طرق التحليل الكهروكيميائي
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/mcqiwv


علم المواد التطبيقي و التآكل
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/poh3n6


أساسيات الحراريات والموائع
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/dcch78


معمل الهندسة الكيميائية - 1
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/o3v8kx


معمل الهندسة الكيميائية - 2
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/x27o2c


هندسة التفاعلات الكيميائية
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/07shcq


نظم و تقنيات مختبرية
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/fsqnv6


مهارات التشغيل و الصيانة - نظري
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/zi0j9p


مهارات التشغيل و الصيانة - عملي
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/noln6f


كيمياء التلوث
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/yi7zdd


السلامة في المختبرات الكيميائية
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/w7trit


السلامة الصناعية
http://www.dufiles.com/dll/fgg0m2​


----------



## حياتي70 (25 مارس 2012)

مشكور علي الموضوع , وجزيت خيرا

بس عندي سؤال ... ماهي المده توفر هذه الكتب حتى يتم تحميلها ؟؟؟


----------



## مازن81 (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## haysem (25 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حسين العنبكي (4 أبريل 2012)

ارجو ارسال الروابط التي تعمل لاني بحاجة اليها او اؤسال الكتب على عنوان اليريد الالكتروني [email protected] yahoo.com


----------



## كميائى محمد سلامه (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## farouq dabag (8 أبريل 2012)

اشكر جهودك الاخ العزيز بس الروابط ما تنفتح اذا ممكن تحميلها مرة ثانية اذا امكن


----------



## صالح سعيدان (9 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
بس الروااابط لاتفتح


----------



## الهندي30 (22 أبريل 2012)

les liens ne travail pas


----------



## hawk1282 (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## foxywolf (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابواحمدومريم (16 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## gadosama20004 (16 يونيو 2013)

و لكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## engineer (1 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

